

Recruiting is a form of Sales - ares2012
http://seanonstartups.co/2014/06/24/recruiting-is-a-form-of-sales/

======
sneadkelly
Is it really that recruiting is a form of sale, I was truly unaware about it.
You can have a look at
[http://camilla.com.au/shop/tops-1.html](http://camilla.com.au/shop/tops-1.html).

